# Blue Line/TapePro corner bead roller



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Just got my Blue Line corner bead roller this week, and its a really nice roller. The only down side was it is too narrow to work with USG B1 super wide bead. Being that's all that is stocked in my area I had to modify it slightly to work. All it took was adding a 1/4" spacer to move the roller out for the added width. Just thought I would share that info in case anyone else runs into the same problem. Definitely wouldn't hesitate to buy another one, this thing works awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its the only roller to get, All else = Rubbish :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

This the one?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> This the one?


Nope that ones not mine, this is mine.:whistling2: You can see the stainless spacers, and I forgot to mention I had to put in longer bolts also.


----------

